# Pre-Emergent For Landscape Beds



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good pre for landscape beds (liquid)? I assume the standard ones for lawns would work just fine, but not sure if that may cause damage to the plants (misc shrubs, yews, spruce trees, etc.) in the event of overspray/drift?


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

I use Gallery. You would need to check the label though for the plants that you are going to spray over to see if it is safe on those.

https://www.corteva.us/products-and-solutions/turf-and-ornamental/gallery.html


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Snapshot

Edit: didn't realise you were looking for liquids


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

If you use something like Gallery in the beds, is it still ok to put in new plants throughout the season? I'm guessing so since it's a pre-em but I just want to confirm that it wouldn't stunt any of the new plants?


----------

